
Caffeine, Xanax Found in ‘Pure’ Blood Samples Used for Transfusions - Vaslo
https://www.studyfinds.org/study-caffeine-xanax-found-in-pure-blood-samples-used-for-transfusions/
======
BurningFrog
Without knowing the concentration this probably means nothing.

Very often instruments can detect substances many orders of magnitude before
they have any biological effect.

